# Slow But Working



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Told my trainer at the YMCA I wanted to lose 1 pound a week.

Been over two Years, I went through a period of gaining muscle but not losing weight. Stepped on the scales today I have lost 19 pounds. :nanner:

big rockpile


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Rock, I went on a diet mandated by my doctor. Meat and lettuce. No carbs, fruit or soft drinks. I lost 31 lbs in 2 months. Did not exercise- November and December- no garden work either.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This Diet is more of a Lifestyle I'm to live with the rest of my life.

Work out 1 Hours Weights and 1 Hour in the Pool, 3X a week and count my calories.

I can not have Greens because of Medication.

I lost 70 pounds in 2 months one time but gained it plus. That is why I'm taking it slow.

Oh my Doctor is all for this and said it is the best thing for me to work out.

big rockpile


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Way to go Rock! Keep up the good work!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Some freak on the calories I can have each day. Not working out 2,224 Calories for the day. Today I worked out so I was allowed 3,486 Calories for the day.

Like I say it is set up for a slow weight loss but it is something I can live with. Today I couldn't take in that many Calories but my Trainer keeps telling me I have to eat more. I do try but not always possible.

big rockpile


----------

